# Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh:



## arukunet (Apr 16, 2022)

Good day to everyone,
I tried to major update freeBSD from 11.4 to 12.1, but I couldn’t update the package.
So I tried to rollback freeBSD, but I accidentally erased the update file and decided to downgrade from 12.1 to 11.4.
When I restarted, the following code came out, and almost all action didn’t  work,

```
init 47 ——NSSWITCH(_nsdispatch): Idap, passwd, endpwent, not found, and no fallback provided.
Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh:
```


```
/lib/libc.so.7:Unsupported relocation type 37 in non-PLT relocations
```
The shutdown command also does not work, so it cannot be moved to single-user mode.
help me


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2022)

arukunet said:


> I tried to major update freeBSD from 11.4 to 12.1


FreeBSD 12.1 is End-of-Life, it is also _older_ than 11.4. 



arukunet said:


> decided to downgrade from 12.1 to 11.4.


Downgrades are not supported. System is probably completely hosed at this point. I suggest doing a clean install.


----------

